# Other Makes : Gem E825 2002 Gem Electric Car / Golf Cart with Low Miles!!!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $200.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Nov-11-2007 15:41:36 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $3,250.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

